# What Color Substrate for Geo tank?



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

What Color Substrate for Geo tank?

I have some new tiny Geo's growing out, they were listed as 'Geophagus' pellegrini.

I'm in the process of setting up a 6 foot 120g for them.

I'm thinking about going with the 3m colorquartz S grade sand. What color do you guy's feel would make them look the best?

Basically it's going to be sand, a bunch of drift wood, few rocks and a couple plants.

Black, Tan, Brown, White or a mix?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Im torn between black and white sand myself. I think black would bring out the red in your Geos. Good luck and definitely post pics.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

my personal choice would be a natural golden colour.

white sand tends to wash the colours out of a fish (as it attempts to blend with it) and black sand looks unnatural IMO.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't really make general statements about fish until I see the exact species over said color. For instance most species to my eye look better over black, but one Geo ... _'Geophagus' _Orangehead's look better over white/tan/buff than they do black.

I don't mind the 'unnaturalness' of black sand, since several places do have it naturally (some west african streams, borneo, and a few places in south america) ... but yes it can look odd in say a central american or malawi tank. Good but odd.


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

well the 3M colorquartz might be out now, all the suppliers listed on the 3M site don't answer their phones, guess their a seasonal business?

I really hate my tan pool filer sand, just looks bad in my opinion, and tihatian moon is out.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

eh, i keep it simple, play sand is a nice tan....


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

i like the the look of play sand, tan, mixed with tahitian moon sand. thats what ill be doing in my 125g next week.


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

the black moon sand stuff is sharp and very fine, I wouldn't mix them if I were you.


----------

